# Scissor tail w/red spot



## antman (Mar 7, 2005)

Noticed a red spot on him but swimming well .The next morning he was looking well best way to put it ( sad ) by evening he was no longer with us.There were no other signs of damage at all.

Tank 20 long

Short history of tank mates (5) Scissors (3) tetras of some sort (2) male guppies and (2) Corey's
There were others that have also passed but not in the last 6 months and none were introduced
in the last year.

UNTIL 2 days before the spot showed up I purchased (5) female guppies and (2)cats there name started with an o I keep forgetting how to spell there name they look more like a Chinese algae eater.
I'm wondering if the cats could have attached to him and given him some kind of deadly hickey.

The smaller of the two is always sucking on the larger one. Any thoughts.
Thanks ..............................................ANT


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

You're prob thinking of Otocinclus and yes they will suck on fish but sissor tails are (I would think) too fast to latch on to. 
I've seen a lot of goldfish get red spots on their tails and die but I don't know the name of it.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

septocemia* (not sure of the spelling) often has symptoms of red spots underneith the skin. (looks like they are bleeding underneith the skin) There are meds for this but its been a while since I've even looked at the meds.


----------



## Mari (Jan 24, 2005)

I forget the name of the disease, but I am pretty sure EM tablets will cure it...I would suggest medicating the tank as it is most likely a disease...I have read about it, with red hemorrages on the body without anything else noticeable. I recently bought EM tablets for my fish( they had cottonmouth) and it described that it cured something similar to your case as well...


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Melifix will cure it too. Thats your best bet, treat the whole tank for a few days to make sure everything is gone and do a big water change afterwards


----------



## antman (Mar 7, 2005)

I thought they might be to fast also ill pick up meds today
Thanks for the input.
................................ANT


----------

